# AFAW blanks?



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

What AFAW blanks are available, if any? Tommy, are you selling these?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

YES!!!

Shipment of blanks arrived this afternoon!!!

I've got them all.

Big Beach
Beach
Rock
Match
Uptide
Universal
Surf
Estuary (most of the Estuary's are presold but I've got a couple)

Tommy


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks Tommy. Can you post prices or do I need to contact you offline? I'm looking to build something 10-11ft, 2-6 ounces for light surf fishing around Hampton Roads. Something similar to a 1267.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

You can clip on the link at the top of the page or just click this for a price list.

https://owga1.securesites.com/carolinacastpro/afaw.htm

Sounds like the 10'9" Uptide is the one for you.

Tommy


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks Tommy. I'll be in touch.


----------

